# Anyone else give their cats weird names?



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

Some people think it's funny that I give my cats weird difficult names... or that I give them first and last names... anyone else thought or have done this before?

I know you can see them on my sig but -

Mr. Toji Halifax (we use his last name)
Mr. Tigger McCurry (use his first)
Mr. Kiley Frisken (use his first)

I think it's funny to call them by their full names when I'm mad at them - and it's even funnier when they know they are in trouble when I say it.


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

LOL! I kinda wanted to give my cat a long name... LOL. But I didn't. I think it is cute and cool that you do that. My cat's name is just Pharoah... but if i would have gotten the black kitten, her full name would have been Little Goth Girl, Gothic for short.  She was too skiddish though.


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

:'( Oh man, i'm so sad now. I wish i could have taken all those kittens home. They are still up for grabs...  I think Pharoah wants his sisters to live with him... :'(


----------



## Sophie007 (Oct 8, 2004)

That is soo cute  

When I took my cat to the vet I had no idea what to tell them when they asked me for her name.....LOL.

Okay.....I had the cat for 13 years and never named her. I just call her lots of things......

Dum Dum (because she's an airhead sometimes),Geech geech,and
Madam Dee dee dum dum.


Okay....please don't call Belvue I'm perfectly sane :lol:


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Sophie007 said:


> Okay....please don't call Belvue I'm perfectly sane :lol:


Heehee..we won't! She sure looks like a Madam in that picture sprawled out like that!!  :lol:


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

How funny. The first time i took Bugs to the vet i told them his name was BugWonDen. They look confused and said,'huuh?'. So I just said Bugs. That is what he's best known as. I'm the only one that ever calls him by his full name...and he knows what's up when i do!! :x


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, we have Beeper, who got her name because that's what her meows sounded like: a beeper.

Then there was Moogie (moo-jee), our head tilt, URI rescue. Noooo idea where dad came up with that name.

Of our cats right now, I think Miko has the most unique name (and the most unique look). Hers is a variation on the Spanish word for "little monkey".


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Assumpta's full name is "Lady Assumpta M'eow of that Milk." :roll: 

M' is the old contraction for 'Mac," and the head of a Scottish family without an actual clan is titled "Of that Ilk" (basically "of that name," meaning that he's the head and bearer of any arms, but not a clan chief per se). Don't ask me how she ended up with a name like Assumpta and a bunch of Scottish trappings attached to it.

She accepts "her" name with cat dignity, but I suspect that she would be prefer we use her _real_ name: "Your Worshipfulness, Ruler of the Universe." :?


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, everyone thinks "Gaylord" is a bit weird. :lol: He was "Fredom" when we brought him home.....Howie started out as "Andy", then, "Willy", and finally, to "Howie".


----------



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

Ok, my kitty is boring Tiger, but my sister's cat is named 
Morton P. Feffelmeyer, more affectionately known as Mort. 

I wanted something more interesting or silly, but my kids chose Tiger. We do call him Raging Furball or Pudd Monster sometimes though. 

Happy day!


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*weird names*

My cat was "sir william" then we added the ruler of the household to the end and then we changed it to vargus, although i still call him bill sometimes 8O


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

I suppose Maleke isn't a common name. As everyone knows by now, it means "king" in my boyfriends language. The vet always calls him "Malekey" and it drives me NUTS!


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

My vet's office always calls Peekaboo a SHE it drives me NUTS!! I should change his name to Mr. Peekaboo just for their records! :twisted:


----------



## Sophie007 (Oct 8, 2004)

Doeremi.......LOL. 

That's her surprise look. She's usually not so active but once in a while she'll run around the house like a mad woman and that's when I usually play wth her.We play hide and seek. I act like I'm scared of her and I hide while she hunts me down finds me and then runs.....LOL. It is hysterical.

I think Mr. Peekaboo is soo cute.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Doeremi said:


> My vet's office always calls Peekaboo a SHE it drives me NUTS!! I should change his name to Mr. Peekaboo just for their records! :twisted:


My vets office has often refers to Velvet as a "he". It bugs me, because I think Velvet is a feminine name. Velvet herself even looks a bit offended! :mrgreen:


----------



## Petrafan4life79 (Sep 24, 2004)

*Cat names*

Snowball is just Snowball. My Dad's girlfriend's daughter calls him Snow or Snowy.

Simone is just Simone. The same daughter calls her Sims or Simmy.

When we got Simone we were told she was a he. So, the name was Simon, but for fun I would call 'him' Simone. So, when 'he' had an UTI, the vet said throw and 'e' on the end and call her Simone! It fit! LOL! 

I just call them my puddy cats.

Boring. I know! :?


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Velvet is definitely a "she" name. That would have been Peekaboo's name if it hadn't  - I love that name!


----------



## LeeLoon (Oct 5, 2004)

I was going to call Kitty Mr. Squeebles at first, but it didn't really go considering Kitty is a girl!
Then I called her Squeebles, but no one could get the hang of the name except me, so then I named her Kitty


----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

Our red boy is Sir Wellington Murphy. We call him Wellington for short, or Dubby (which is short for Dubbya). LOL.
I got the idea of naming him a long name like the show dogs they show on tv who have these extraordinarily long names. Why should they get all the fun?  

On another note, our guinea pigs have a last name of "Machiatto". So we have Starbuck, Espresso, and Caramel.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Pigsterz said:


> On another note, our guinea pigs have a last name of "Machiatto". So we have Starbuck, Espresso, and Caramel.


What a great idea! Very happenin' :wink:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Shoshonelle is a name that might sound unusual to non-Romanian Speakers.
The word SOSON (read like shoshon) means an old person's shoe in Romanian. It is a very comfortable shoe. I thought Shoshonelle was a girl because of his lovely chirping (therefore the feminine termination in -'elle' in the name - it just sticked). He is a gorgeous kitty from our colony and I have learned a while ago he was a boy :lol: 
The inspiration for the name originates in the fact that before he allowed me to pet him he would warm up to me by trying to grab my foot as I was getting away from him since he wouldn't come close...but he did want me close bc he was grabbing my foot! I just felt so comfortable with him and the association comfortable with foot led me to the Romanian name of Shoshonelle (it is spelled Sosonel in Rom). Nowadays I can even pick him up not only pet him.
He is an angel - so beautiful and loveable - here he is sleeping in a flower pot in the front yard.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Aww, are you going to try and adopt him out?

Abhay


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Yes, I would love to do that, Abhay. However, he doesn't do very well indoors. He panics and meows like he is trapped. 
And I would like to have him neutered before I let him go. 
He is so sly ! I cannot make him go in a cage. All of the feral kitties that stay near the house (7) are fixed except for him. Out of all the wild kitties we have (and the ones that aren't staying near the house are very and have trapped many of them - they won't stay near us at all) Him not to be neutered. He is one little rascal. Hopefully I will outwit him next time :wink:


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Yeah, there is one at the place where I am trapping that is super loving, but he just hides under the bed when he's indoor. So, the shelter I volunteer at let me put him on PetFinder.
http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action ... mpl=&stat=

He even knows his own name. He was named Toby, but I didn't like so now it is Nimai(Nee-my) :roll: 

Abhay


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh that is such a precious kitty, Abhay - how nice of you to try so hard for these kitties!
I will do the same for Shoshonelle as soon as I get him fixed.
Thank you for posting the picture of Nimai - I will keep him in my thoughts so he will find a Forever home SOON!


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Tierney is actually Tierney Fatty McSpitfire
And Teagan is Teagan Marie O'Sweetpea

The longer names came after the original namings.. but don't they always...


They are my irish kitties!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

Crathes is Crathes McFarland. We got him shortly after moving back from Scotland where we lived on the grounds of Crathes Castle and my mom's family can be traced to the McFarland clan.
Harley is Harley Marie. The Marie just popped out one day when I was fussing at her and it stuck.
Cadbury is Cadbury Marble. My favorite kind of Chocoloate is Cadbury's and since he is Choc and white, Marble after the candy bar which is delicious.

The rest of the family is:
Dogs: Murphie Meridian Magician, James Arthur Payne, and Conway Twitty
Ducks: first two after a kids game Duck Duck and Goosie. Their 8 living offspring are a Harry Potter theme-Dumbledor, Griffindor, Ravenclaw, Syltherin, Hufflepuff, Moony, Padfoot, and Prongs. Decesead-Hedwig, and Wormtail and the first clutch was Peking and Besjing as in Peking Duck.


----------



## Jenn (Feb 16, 2004)

It's funny how you can start out with one name and end up calling your pet another name. When we got Li Li I named her Lita, Li Li for short, but Lita never stuck, it's just always been Li Li. The vet place _always_ says her name wrong, even though I've told them. They pronounce it like 'Lilly' and it is actually pronounced like 'Le Le'. Oh well...


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

Ours is named Ron Weasley!!! :lol: We call him Ronnie!


----------



## Pamela4cats (Mar 8, 2004)

Many people always razz me about me naming one of my cats Zebra. HONESTLY, she has stripes just like a zebra would have! :lol: 

When I first adopted her, I had a real hard time coming up with a name for her since she was SOOO SKITTISH and SHY. She hid under the couch for the first 2 weeks and only came out to eat/drink or use the litterbox! 

I originally called her Ghost but felt that was kinda negative then as she started coming out more and more, I noticed the stripes and came up with the name Zebra.

I sometimes WISH I could ask her if she's okay with that name or if she'd want me to change it! :lol: I have thought of changing her name to something else but just can't think of any good names that would describe her well... 

So for now, I guess she's stuck with the name Zebra! :lol:


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Envy- the envy of all who see her, her full name is Bengalbel Farms Envy of Feng Shui Bengals
chaos- lives up to his name

Patricks brother's russian blue is named Azreal as in Gargamels cat on the smurfs, he's also frequently referred to as 'monster'


----------



## Melissaandcats (Aug 18, 2004)

Im loving this right now! I have a Miss Teenie Mum. Everyone gives me looks or the usual "thats not even a name"!! But it fits her perfect! Sometimes i switch it up a bit and shes Miss Teen, Mum, Teenie Mum, Mumma..... I could probably go on and on!  Shes just a princess!!


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

First we have Ninquetal (elvish for white feet) she has 2 white toes on each foot and the rest of her is black. We call her Ninque (pronounced Nink) for short.
And then there is Ankhesenamen Ketesh Merentye which means "Eternally beautiful daughter of Amun" in Ancient Egyptian. We call her Ketesh (beautiful) for short.


----------



## Kittie (Sep 22, 2004)

YellowBrain, Don't ask why. Actually it was because he had a big yellow head.


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

I guess our strangest name is The Highway Man.... well he's black and I think it's kinda cute, of course we just called him Hiway for short.


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

I give my cats people names. My first cat was a calico named Lisa. I've had a Samantha, Brittney, Chelsea, Morgan, Matthew, and now Madison.


----------



## Jessicat (Jul 21, 2004)

Meh...heres the only unique names ive ever used for my cats...ratter,viva,liza,tabitha,tigris,silver,gray cat,and callie.


----------



## oransmom (Sep 24, 2004)

We have 2 cats:
Oran - which is the Gaelic word for "song". We named him so because he has the most endearing chirps and mews and ways of talking to us. The first 3 days that we had him he didn't stop purring except to fall asleep ! He's very fluffy, so sometimes I call him Mr. Furr and Purr @ 

Laochan - pronounced much like Logan - is the Gaelic word for "little hero". It's a term of endearment to a little boy, and he is quite the boy !


----------



## luci (Oct 6, 2004)

Our Luci is Lucifur really, but as she is a girl, we mostly use luci. I think it´s a good name for a naughty black cat.

Stimpy is named after the cartoon character, which he resembles quite a lot.

Saffy is really Saffron, named after the spice, or the character from the uk show Absolutely Fabulous.

Harmony is normally Harm, but also podge, poo paws (after some accident) :roll: , fatty cat, podgony and so on.

Star is just star.

Then there is Luci-wusi, stimpy-wimpy, saffy-waffy and harmy-warmy.

I like the name spike, which I saw in this thread somewhere, especially in connection with the character Spike from Buffy. If I ever get a cat which is a biter, that name would definitely be an option.


----------



## Sabiishi (Oct 5, 2004)

My cat's named Ninja Kamineko.

Ninja - 'cause she's crazy and fast.

Kamineko - Japanese for "biting cat."


----------



## newcatowner7 (Oct 25, 2004)

Shadow Blade-my current kitteh

Shadow-She hides beneath chairs and in the shadows and when someone walks into my room, the next thing they know there's a black,brown, and white cat latched onto thier legs and also my room is dark and she hides in the shadows and is almost invisible

Blade- Her claws are like blades?

Actually I just thought it was a cool name lol


----------

